# Transparent GIFs, Photoshop Tutorials



## rajat22 (May 15, 2005)

*Photoshop Tutorials
Transparent GIFs*

Source:*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/


> Transparent GIFs will allow the background color or texture of your website to
> 
> show through the areas that you define as transparent. Version 6 of
> 
> ...



Source:*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 15, 2005)

Where are the images?


----------



## h4xbox (May 16, 2005)

@Nikil : You can get them from source page 

@Poster/Rajat : good job ...just coz u mentioned courtesy / source


----------



## rajat22 (May 16, 2005)

Nikhil,
I tried a lot to give the images but....can detail me the process?

For ready reference here is the link
*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop/basics/transparent-gifs/


----------



## rajat22 (May 17, 2005)

I am thankful to Nikhil Verma, my buddy, who taught me step by step how to post images


----------



## bharat_r (May 19, 2005)

There is a simpler/easier method to create transparant GIFs.See here.


----------

